# LS2 performance chips



## 1969+37=2006 (Mar 30, 2006)

There used to be chips that were pre programmed for the vette and would give you 15- 20 hp more, mostly more squirts per second. Are there any available for the GTO LS2?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

nope, none. you have to flash the computer. get HP Tuners or EFI Live and you can program all kinds of parameters. it takes a little learning to get it but there's all kinds of support from LS1Tech.com or the associated tuner board.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

If you're not the "do it yourself" type, you can have someone else tune it, or you can buy a Predator programmer from any of the great sponsors here. You'll see some gains from both, but the tuners almost always get better hp/tq gains because they take the time to tailor the tune to YOUR individual car. Both are good though.
The days of the chips you put in your car are pretty much over due to the complexity and multiple-computer set-up of most newer cars. The old chips basically intercepted the data and changed it to give more performance before feeding it back into the computer. Of course back then, the computer wasn't responsible for as much as they are today.


----------



## tlcmetrokc (Jul 8, 2006)

what do you have to do for the 05', to be able to retune? what do you do when you need to have service, need something like a superchips so you can remove it if needed


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

there, one again, is no "chip" you can replace. get something like HP Tuners and learn the black art of tuning. i started from zero and in about 3 months with lots of reading forums got to where i can do a decent tune on the basics. my car with light mods can now beat a lot of other GTOs that haven't had cams or heads or somthing major done to them, even most that have been "professionally tuned". you scan the stock tune and save it and if you had to take it in, you'd just flash the stock tune back in and reflash to your performance tune when you left.


----------

